# MWPHGLPA - Light of Elmwood #45



## AndreAshlar (Mar 19, 2015)

Shout out to Worshipful Master Herman Hall,  Sr. and the brothers of Light of Elmwood #45.  I traveled outside of my jurisdiction for the first time this past Saturday for their raising ceremony.   It was wonderfully executed from start to finish by memory.  No stumbling. Everybody was superb and the raising was performed in full costume with garb from the era of King Solomon,  Hiram Abiff and Hiram of Tyre!  The hospitality was top notch and the fellowship was 2nd to none.   Salute!


----------



## tldubb (Dec 16, 2015)

Light of Elmwood is always impressive !


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 4, 2016)

That's what Free Masonry is about. Brethrens coming together in unity...That's why I became a Mason.../G\


----------



## tldubb (Mar 4, 2016)

I will be at this months raising!


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 4, 2016)

tldubb said:


> I will be at this months raising!


I'll see you there /G\

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 5, 2016)

Gotta put on my clean white gloves, put my suit in the cleaners, put a shine on them adams, taking out my good apron for picture day, next tuesday....


----------



## AndreAshlar (Mar 12, 2016)

tldubb said:


> I will be at this months raising!


Are you here?

Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## tldubb (Mar 12, 2016)

I will be at OES awards banquet then to Clarion..


----------



## tldubb (Mar 12, 2016)

AndreAshlar said:


> Are you here?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


Missed the raising we had a new class orientation today...


----------



## tldubb (Mar 12, 2016)

@AndreAshlar I'm here in lobby..


----------

